# Baby Aspirin Dose for Dogs



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hay guys help me out here. It has been such a long time since I needed to use baby aspirin in a dog that I forgot the dosage. I remember it being 1/2 tab baby a. for 10 lbs or less and 1 full tab baby a. up to 30 lbs and then 1 full aspirin for 50 to 100 lbs.

Am I remembering correctly?

Thanks.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm afraid to use aspirin on dogs, we had an emergency at the vet I work at bc one had aspirin and spent days in our hospital. I've heard of doing it though, I would do half a children's to be safe. You can probably find it online


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

It all depends on the size of the fog. My little chihuahua gets 1/2 baby aspirin. But the cocker I had the vet told me to give him a whole adult aspirin. I have never heard of a dog having problems with aspirin but Tylenol is strictly forbidden, 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

